# nvidia-drivers-177.80 not recognizing Quadro FX 570M

## jeffk

On 2008-10-12 20:00 EDT, I updated to x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.80 (but not media-video/nvidia-settings-177.80, which may not have been in portage at the time), and gentoo-sources-2.6.27. I rebooted and gdm could not start X. The hardware is a Lenovo t61p with nVidia Quadro FX 570M. Xorg.0.log was helpful in learning that nvidia-drivers-177.80 was not recognizing the Quadro FX 570M:

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/thinkpad:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X.Org X Server 1.5.1

Release Date: 23 September 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux thinkpad 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 16 09:17:01 EDT 2008 i686

Build Date: 29 September 2008  06:23:43PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 12 23:04:49 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "ThinkPad 15.4-inch WSXGA+ LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "Nvidia Quadro FX 570M 256Mb"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81cfb80

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M rev 161, Mem @ 0xd6000000/0, 0xe0000000/0, 0xd4000000/0, I/O @ 0x00002000/0

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  177.80  Wed Oct  1 15:06:06 PDT 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.3.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  177.80  Wed Oct  1 14:45:01 PDT 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

I found that I could not build the previous nvidia-drivers-173.14.12 under gentoo-sources-2.6.27:

```
$ cat nvidia-drivers-173.14.12.build.log 

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 * /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 * 2.6.27-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Checking for SYSVIPC support ...                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 173.14.12....................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";   \

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo/arch/x86/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Iinclude/asm-x86/mach-default -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"173.14.12\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:107:27: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h: In function 'nv_execute_on_all_cpus':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:674: error: too many arguments to function 'on_each_cpu'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function 'nv_kern_cpu_callback':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1299: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1306: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 * environment, line 3623:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 * environment, line 2673:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                   CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)"                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"             ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}             ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * The die message:

 * Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

So I'm back to gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r1, with the previous nvidia-drivers version.

My question is whether this card is unsupported by the nvidia-drivers-177.80 release, and/or whether the presence of the companion media-video/nvidia-settings-177.80 will correct the problem.

Thanks.

----------

## coolsnowmen

nvidia settings is unnecessary...

Your card is supported [from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_177.80.html] according to 

http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html

Did you remember to build the nvidia modules for this kernel?

as in, 

```
dmesg | grep -i nvidia
```

 to show it loaded

----------

## jeffk

Yes. My kernel upgrade procedure is:

 * emerge the new gentoo-sources kernel version with USE="symlink"

 * copy the kernel config in /etc/kernels

 * genkenel --menuconfig all

 * module-rebuild -X rebuild (only nvidia-drivers on present machine)

 * emerge udev (for perhaps supersitious reasons)

 * reboot into the new kernel version (grub.conf)

I'll try again after-hours today, to double-check that all the above steps complete in sequence.

----------

## _puck_

same thinkpad, same problem here. still figuring out how to get it to work.

----------

## _puck_

When I start X with the "startx" command, the mouse cursor appears, but when I cancel it with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace there some strange Keyboards errors. /var/log/Xorg.0.log is mostly harmless.

EDIT: Three Windows (TWM?) with xterms come up. glxinfo looks fine. I try recompilng kdm (4.1.2) right now and if that does not work I will test if xdm would work.

----------

## _puck_

With xdm it requires quite some time, but comes up. After Login I have a xterm, I enterend startkde and was on my Desktop (but with twm instead of plasma). So I guess it iss a kdm-4.1.2 problem ... will try to try 3.5.10

----------

## _puck_

In /var/log/messages kdm writes, X Server is starting to slow, timeout ... so I guess this is easy to fix?

----------

## Monkeh

 *jeffk wrote:*   

> Xorg.0.log was helpful in learning that nvidia-drivers-177.80 was not recognizing the Quadro FX 570M

 

It doesn't say that. See what dmesg says.

----------

## anz

seems that x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.80 does also not recognize the graphic card Quadro FX 500/600 PCI.

lscpi:

 *Quote:*   

> 09:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34GL [Quadro FX 500/600 PCI] (rev a1)

 

using: 

kernel: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

(Linux rarurik 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Wed Jul 23 11:29:28 CEST 2008 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 150 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6

during emerging followin message appears:

 *Quote:*   

>  * ***** WARNING *****
> 
>  *
> 
>  * You are currently installing a version of nvidia-drivers that is
> ...

 

but the card appears on the list of supported GPUs at

http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> Quadro FX 500/FX 600		0x032B
> 
> ...
> ...

 

after rebooting, startx does not start, the dmesg output therefore:

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> NVRM: The NVIDIA Quadro FX 500/FX 600 GPU installed in this system is
> 
> NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA 173.14.xx Legacy drivers. Please
> ...

 

a modprobe nvidia gives a:

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

 

Last working nvidia driver:

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12

... my graphic card is too old for new nvidia drivers as written in dmesg output ...

here some links:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_177.80.html

----------

## gemini91

Strange that the kernel would do this.

I have a T61-p with

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1)

and 

don@don ~ $ uname -r

2.6.26-gentoo-r2

and 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.80

and everything works just fine.

----------

## DuF

I have the same problem but with a different card, I have a nvidia FX 5900 which is no more supported by the nvidia drivers...

----------

## xiandrow

I run a GeForce4 MX4000, and I was having the same problem of not being able to compile the nvidia-drivers-96.43.07 against the 2.6.27-gentoo-source.  I did a bit of digging and found this bug...supposedly the attached patch for the drivers will fix everything.  I'll read up on patching (haven't done it in ages, sigh) and  repost after I've tried it.

----------

## jeffk

Nvidia could nicely divert some attention from their 'all your chips are melting to us' issues with a wholehearted opensourcing of their driver, so we could all get past this kernel binary module BS. Frustrating.

----------

## xiandrow

Agreed, Jeffk.  As much as I love NVIDIA, they could at least compete with ATI and open it up for the rest of us..

I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to patch the bloody drivers, so I reverted back to 2.6.25-gentoo-r8.  I'm sure I could jump up to .26 and its revisions, but I'm not picky.  I'll just wait it out and upgrade to the latest whenever the patch is applied upstream.  Unless of course one of you guys knows how to patch...

----------

## xiandrow

sorry guys I just realized I didn't include the link to that bug and patch.  Since the bug (and wiki) servers are down at the moment, I'll post the link as soon as they're back up.. if anyone's wanting a stab at the patch, let me know and I can email it to you.

----------

